# Rubiks Cube (first) World Championship 1982 Hungary



## BinomDreher (Oct 14, 2008)

In case you have not seen it yet I thought i should post it, cause i accidently found it on YT. Its quite interesting and somehow exciting to watch 














You can see Lars Petrus in Part 2 from minute 7:08 on for example.

Unfortunately i couldn't find Jessica Fridrich in these although she is said to have taken part in it according to http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/cubewrld.html (and some other sources).


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 14, 2008)

Why do you mention Lars Petrus and Jessica Fridrich, but not the current FMC WR holder?

Guus ended up in second place in 1982 and it only took him 26 years to get his WR. Is there any other sport where that happens?


----------



## BinomDreher (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry Arnaud (and Guus), i didnt think about that when i posted^^
I was somehow focussed on looking for Lars and Jessica in the video because you are confronted with their names each and every day 

Also the other cubers who took part in that competition reached awesome times if you consider the year (youth of the Rubiks Cube) and probably the bad preparation of the competition cubes...

Edit: is it btw possible that Guus is the only one of those "early cubers" who still takes part in competitions? Oo


----------



## pjk (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, those are great videos. Expect an interview from Guus soon too.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 14, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> Edit: is it btw possible that Guus is the only one of those "early cubers" who still takes part in competitions? Oo



yes he is. in fact, guus, jessica, and lars are the only ones who competed again after WC82


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 14, 2008)

I need to watch this later, the music at the beginning of the first video made me crack up completely xD


----------



## skwishy (Oct 14, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> You can see Lars Petrus in Part 2 from minute 7:08 on for example.



Anyone else find it a little eerie that Lars Petrus is at 7:08 in the vid and that the WR single for the 3x3x3 is 7.08? Spooky


----------



## shelley (Oct 14, 2008)

haha, the music's great. It used to be on the Rubiks.com page, but they've since removed it.


----------



## ooveehoo (Oct 14, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> BinomDreher said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: is it btw possible that Guus is the only one of those "early cubers" who still takes part in competitions? Oo
> ...



Lars has competed after the '82 comp, and used the same "wristing" back then too.

Does anyone know why there was a Jiri Fridrich at 0:54 in the second video? Has she changed her name?


----------



## Ton (Oct 14, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> Unfortunately i couldn't find Jessica Fridrich in these



In the last video At 4:35 - 4:36 is J. Fridrich at the left


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 14, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > BinomDreher said:
> ...



He has changed more than his name to become Jessica.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> ooveehoo said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...






Awesome videos, the best bits for me were > the song, the unlocking and inspection of the case of cubes, the fact that everyone uses a new cube, the way the host recites each competitor's biography as they are solving the cube, must be off putting. (hand over the cube) 3...2...1....start ! , (to julian) "don't break the cube, please", the stopwatch failing to stop near the end, and that every competitor gets a kiss at the end. Magic.


----------



## Micael (Oct 14, 2008)

Jiri (Jessica) was a guy.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Oct 14, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> BinomDreher said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: is it btw possible that Guus is the only one of those "early cubers" who still takes part in competitions? Oo
> ...



Lars Petrus also still takes part in competitions. He took part at the World Championship in Budapest last year and he has already competed in 2 competitions this year (Berkeley Spring 2008 and EPGY California Open 2008)


----------



## Athefre (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, Lars is still around, and posts on the yahoo group, but only once a month or once every few months. The last post I know of is at the Petrus yahoo group. Jessica hasn't posted in a very long time. It's not a popular place anymore. It makes me sad to think that these very influential people might leave the community.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 14, 2008)

i have seen him commenting in the facebook group 'I can solve a Rubik's Cube'. something related to a discussion on his method.


----------



## Athefre (Oct 14, 2008)

I didn't know about that group, it's not a very interesting place.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 14, 2008)

Me in front of Erno Rubik at 1.02 in part I
And of course at 8.43 starting to solve and finishing that solve at the start of part II. 
I seem to be a little nervous.
But we had a great time!


----------



## Kian (Oct 14, 2008)

wow! that was great to watch. it'd be great to see something with that sort of press today!


----------



## Ron (Oct 15, 2008)

Sad to see that the uploader did not care to mention the source of the video.
It was a lot of work to get this video online.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanx for all that work Ron,
Also for supplying me that video 7 years ago.
Gus


----------



## blgentry (Mar 12, 2009)

When I got my cube in 1982 or 1983, I lubricated it with Vaseline. It made it much, much smoother and easier to turn. Sadly that cube's core broke sometime in the ensuing years. Now I have a box of cube parts and a broken core. I think I'm also missing one or two pieces. It's extra sad because my cube had thick plastic tiles permanently attached to the cubies, making it very nice to work with and look at.

Oh, and being 12 at the time, I was impressed when I got a personal best of something like 1:10 using the layer by layer method from a book I bought. There was no one else for me to cube with at the time, as many here have said.

Brian.

EDIT: Sorry for bumping an old thread. It was linked from a current one and I didn't bother to look at the date.


----------



## coinman (Mar 12, 2009)

Ron said:


> Sad to see that the uploader did not care to mention the source of the video.
> It was a lot of work to get this video online.



As far as i know the source of the video is a videotape that was recorded from swedish television in 1982 by Lennart Aspelin (yes the commentator in the beginning of the video is talking swedish and the subtitles is in swedish). 

As i understand it from the quote above Ron did the work to digitalize it? Did he get it from Lennart or someone else in sweden?

Lennart was second to Lars Petrus in the 1981 swedish championship and is still competing. He is in fact the only one who has competed in al swedish championships as well as Lars Petrus being the only one to have competed in al world championships! 

Lennart also figured out the cube singlehandedly in only two days after getting it as a christmas gift! Wr in figuring out the cube fast?


----------



## TheBB (Mar 12, 2009)

coinman said:


> Wr in figuring out the cube fast?



Far from it, I suspect. Wasn't there a UWR list with the fastest first-time unaided solvers once?


----------

